# Mit java externes Programm starten



## thesa (3. Mrz 2007)

Servus

Kann mir wer nen Tip geben wie ich aus meinem Java-Programm ein externes Script starten kann? In meinem Fall handelt sich dabei um eine bash script. Wie man ein externes exe-file startet würde mir aber au schon helfen.

Gruss thesa


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Mrz 2007)

Och nöh!  :? Mensch, benutzt doch einfach mal die Forumsuche! Diese Frage kommt mindestens jede Woche einmal.


----------



## thesa (3. Mrz 2007)

Und nach was sollte ich suchen?

java startet programm --> wie starte ich ein java programm
java exe --> jar-zeugs
java script --> sowieso was ganz anderes

Bitte um hilfe!


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Mrz 2007)

Die Suchfunktion ist zwar nicht so gut, wie Google, dennoch ganz brauchbar.
Versuche es z.B. mit "externes Programm starten".


----------



## thesa (3. Mrz 2007)

Na geht doch.

Darfst mich gerne korrigieren, aber wenigstens einen Teil in deinem Beitrag sollte schon hilfreich sein.

Aber auch egal. Dankschön


----------

